# Ganghis kon, Butthead and Maddlatinz bloodline



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a buddy that bought a dog from P.W.P kennel last year, his bloodline consist of Ganghis kon, Butthead and Maddlatinz. What do you guys think of these lines?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like lot of the dogs in those lines, did he say which ones he has? one of my girls have bunch of maddlatinz dogs in her ped and I pulled a bunch of pictures up of them , I can post them if they are the same ones .


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Im not too sure what ones exactly, ill try and get my friends peds and post them. Ill post some pics of my friends Dog and his Dad


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

There was a lovely thread the other day about PWP and their BYB breeding practices. Wonder if PWP will show up here to defend themselves, too...?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think she has givin up lol, that other thread is still open isnt it? she hasnt returned there.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> There was a lovely thread the other day about PWP and their BYB breeding practices. Wonder if PWP will show up here to defend themselves, too...?


nah i heard she got outta those bloodlines and is fully vested in 1000$ bloodline now .:hammer:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Loki has madd latinz blood in him his grear grandpa is madd latinz refrigerator.Who's sire is Shaq attact rutheford one,and fridges dam is madd latinz blue bruja.Madd latinz kennels has a website up still but im not sure if they breed still.They come from watchdog blood mostly.Loki gets alot of his size from that blood.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

First pic is MaddLatinz Refrigerator second is Shaq attack Rutheford one.


----------

